# Es gibt keine schlechtes Wetter



## Conny (1. Aug. 2011)

*Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter*

Hallo,

wir hatten eine Woche Urlaub im Fränkischen Seenland und ein sehr abwechslungsreiches Wetter 
Hier nun kreative Variationen von Bambus


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Es gibt keine schlechtes Wetter*

Servus Conny

Schön Dich wieder Gesund nach dem Urlaub zu lesen 

Hoffe ich doch 

Naja ... kennst eh meinen Geschmack ... finde ich irgend wie lässig


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Es gibt keine schlechtes Wetter*

Hi Conny,

die kreative, zweite Variation hat vor allem den Vorteil, dass man das schlechte Wetter nicht sieht  

Wir hoffen, Ihr hattet trotz des Wetters einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub.


----------

